# Ferti-lone cheated liquid iron feedback



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Just purchased a Gallon of this liquid iron for my Bermuda Lawn.....anyone using this stuff? Care to share your experiance with it?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I purchased a gallon, used in early May on my Tifway 419 bermuda and wasn't impressed. Thought it would be more concentrated than it is. Used the whole gallon and probably needed more for better results. You may have better luck than me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is 3.25% iron. MQ FAS formula ends up at 0.8oz of Fe/M for a Bermuda lawn. To get that rate in a foliar application, you will need to apply 24oz (24*0.325=0.8) on this product per ksqft.

For a cool season lawn I would target 0.2oz of Fe/ksqft, so 6oz/ksqft on this product.


----------

